# Off-Topic >  [Portuguese] - PSU replacement and 12vDC to 230VAC converter

## Serra Cabo

Olá. [English translation of this post included]

O primeiro vídeo aborda o raciocínio para conseguir determinar-se que fonte (ou, neste caso, transformador AC) para alimentar um pequeno equipamento cuja paradeiro da unidade de alimentação se desconhece.




_This first video I explain how to determine that some power supply (or AC transformer) is suitable to power a small electronic apparatus whose initial power unit can not be located._

===============

No segundo vídeo descrevo sucintamente a funcionalidade e o funcionamento dos vários andares de um conversor 12VDC para 230VDC não sinusoidal. O esquema é de minha autoria mas o projecto não me pertence pelo que não posso, pelo menos por enquanto, publicar o diagrama.




_In this second video I briefly describe the general and stage's functionalities of a 12VDC to 230VAC non sinusoidal converter. The diagram is my own authoring but the project itself is not. At list for the moment I can't publish the diagram._

=================

Abraço a todos,
_Regards to everyone_
SC

----------

